# Rod Leash? How to please..



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all,

I currently have one scotty holder installed on my yak and will add another one in the next day or to. I haven't fished much out of the yak and have thus far taken the gamble by not using a rod leash. I "stole" two boogie board straps from our old boogie boards however these didn't seem to provide much holding power and when i wrapped the velco around the rod butt they became too thick to get in and out of the holder. I was thinking two rings one on the fore grip and one behind with a nylon strap joining them and then a clip connected to the strap.

What does everyone else use for leashes and how do you attach them to the rods?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

pics too please,


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

My method is probably a bit dodgy, and no picture. I use a cable tie, to secure another cable tie, and make a loop in the second tie to latch onto the leash clip. I fuse the cut off end with a flame, to make the join less scratchy, and to ensure the cable does not let go. The first tie goes tightly around the rod butt.

Cheers Andybear :lol:

Edit: Use a quality cable tie for this job, and use crappy ties to make your anchor breakaways :wink:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I made all of my leashes from hollow nylon web and bungee cords. Basically, these are homemade shock cords. The bungees were threaded through the nylon webbing and the ends were sewn back on themselves to hold the bungee ends fast. A brass snap link is sewn into the loop at each end. Depending on how accurately I measured, most of the leashes will stretch to about twice their normal length. I did this to reduce the shock loading on the nylon eyelets to which the leashes are attached. On each of my rods I've attached a stainless steel split ring or solid loop just below the reel. The split rings are held on with heavy duty zip ties. The rings are large enough clip the brass snap links. I've got enough nylon eyelets installed around the yak that I can keep all of my rods, gaff, and landing net attached. I learned an expensive lesson when I rolled my on a mothership trip. I had just got on my yak and hadn't even hooked up my leashes when I rolled. I lost over $500USD in rods and reels. Now I keep everything leashed at all times. I even got a nice long leash that I use for the rod that I am actively fishing. It is a little inconvenient, but I can toss irons all day long and not worry about losing the rod if I drop it. I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the posts.

That gives me some idea although pics would be awesome.

Need to get some cable ties from work.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the posts.

That gives me some idea although pics would be awesome.

Need to get some cable ties from work.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

I use the boogie board straps, but I put the string loop around the reel mounting arm and the velcro end I attach to the yak. (on my seat straps)

I only use them in rougher waters.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Here are some photos of the leashes that I made.










I use hollow nylon web straps with a thin bungee run inside. The bungee (relaxed) is a little over half the length of the web strap. The strap is gathered up and the ends are put through the eye of a bronze snap link, doubled over and sewn shut. Extension on the leash is roughly 75% of the relaxed state.

l









The leash snaplink clips to a SS split ring that is zip tied to the rod. The split ring is just large enough for the snaplink. It is fairly unobtrusive and the leash does not significantly impact casting.



















The blue strap is the hollow nylon web that the shock cords/leashes are made from. Below that is the small diameter bungee cord. Bronze snap links are on the right. I use the trigger release snaplinks on the rod end and the spring gate type to attach to the kayak. I generally keep one long leash on an eyelet in the cockpit for use with the rod I am fishing. All other rods stay leashed to an eyelet next to the rod holder. When I take a rod from the holder I un-hook at the rod and transfer to the cockpit leash. The knife is to cut away all the leashes that I would get tangled in when I roll in the surf


----------



## jdbb (Nov 23, 2006)

Look at what I got with my 2007 hobie outback fisherman - this is a one serious rod leash


----------



## jdbb (Nov 23, 2006)

Hmmmm - bit small - try again


----------



## Duckman (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry for the late reply but they both look the goods. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I've recently used old telephone handset cords with a couple of clips attached.

I also have a child leash (velcro on wrists) someone gave us as a present when my son was born. Never used it as I think they are degrading, but it's a near perfet rod leash.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I use purchased paddle leashes. Fix the velcro around the butt above the reel - its not tight but its not going to slip over the reel either. Can get in the way when you're reeling in line but is only a small annoyance when bringing in lures or baits and I would take it off in an extended fight


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

I resurrected the coiled wire from an old phone charger and created loops by turning it back on itself and cable tying it. I then got some heat shrink tube from Dick Smiths and slide that over the cable tie and shrunk it in place, a nice neat finish, a few brass dog clips on split rings through the loops and jobs done!

Cheers
Mick


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I use something similar to a boogy board leash for my paddle - I have a bungee leash on each rod. My bungee leash is similar to DGAX65 but with velcro on the top to attach to the rod & a webbing loop to attach to the yak. There is a Quick-release buckle just above the webbing loop which makes life a little easier.


----------



## mark5fish (Jun 18, 2009)

Cheers will use these thanks


----------

